# Driving License for 489 VISA



## praz567 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi,

Can you drive with an o/seas driving license in Australia?

if so for how long? 

I have a valid driving license issued in my country

My VISA type is 489 equivalent to a Temp Resident


----------



## DrLatib (Jul 14, 2013)

Generally, the rules are that if your licence is printed in english it can be converted into an equivalent australian licence within an hour. If your licence is not in english however you may need to do the full test in order to get a licence.


----------



## praz567 (Oct 27, 2012)

it is in English but not an international license, do i need to convert it to international before i come down?

Or can i bring the same & convert it? what's the process for that?

please share some light

Cheers!


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

Even I am looking for this answer


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

praz567 said:


> it is in English but not an international license, do i need to convert it to international before i come down?
> 
> Or can i bring the same & convert it? what's the process for that?
> 
> ...


Depends on which country you are from. Check VICROADS.gov.com.au If you are plannin to move to Victoria.

Countries like US, UK you could show your current license and get an Aus license. 

If you are from India & few others you can drive upto 3 or 6 months depending on the state and then you need to take up tests and get a local license


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

Can anyone confirm which states have the 6month requirement? I know NSW has 3months grace period for converting to Aus driving license


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

citylan said:


> Can anyone confirm which states have the 6month requirement? I know NSW has 3months grace period for converting to Aus driving license


Is that for Pakistan lic as well


----------

